# Berghotel



## aphonopelma1313 (Jul 31, 2014)

The staircase caught fire during renovation. Now this one is abandoned:

1

Lamps... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

2

Chairs... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

3

Green room... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

4

Nature in- and outside... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

5

Mushroom... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

6

Kitchen... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

7

Burned... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

8

Telephones... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

9

Furnish... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

10

Black room... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

11

Huge... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

12

Red and blue... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

13

Yellow curtain... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr


----------



## cunningplan (Jul 31, 2014)

great shots as normal


----------



## Kezz44 (Aug 1, 2014)

Absolutely LOVE tha look of this place. Great shots!


----------



## BandageHead (Aug 1, 2014)

Lovely G-Plan esque furniture there... Cross between a 60's Army Married Quarter and the Outlook Hotel... ;-) Thanks for posting!


----------



## cuboard (Aug 1, 2014)

Really like the shot with all the lamps


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 1, 2014)

Awesome stuff as usual!


----------



## Onmyown (Aug 1, 2014)

Nice explore, thanks for sharing..


----------



## aphonopelma1313 (Aug 1, 2014)

Many thx to all... I have edit this post because of the pic i've posted double...


----------



## lomewbartho (Aug 15, 2014)

Hey Guys well i also listen about Berg Hotel for many times its really abandoned hotel specially restaurant equipment but its condition looking change during renovate.Thanks!!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Aug 15, 2014)

This is again an awesome find. Nice shots. Esp like the green room shot!


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 15, 2014)

Nice one and thats some serious looking mould in the bathroom.


----------



## Jakob (Sep 8, 2014)

I like your pics especially the first one. There is an hotel with the same name in my region. Fortunately it is not abandoned. It only had to change its name (and owner) and is now called Mercure Hotel.


----------



## peroxidetim (Sep 9, 2014)

look!!!

all the items are flocking and swarming and herding and shoaling!!!
in pic nr 1 the lamps, in pic nr 2 the chairs and in pic nr 8 the telephones! 

ok. serious now: I like pic nr 3 and 4 the best. It shows how the buolding is being eaten by nature... beautiful pics1 i would like then to make myself.


----------

